# Sold 2008 Chevy 2500Hd Ccsb Dmax/allison Sold



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes the rumors are true. The tow machine is for sale, but ZoccNY (PJ) has first dibs.

Long story short we are just wanting to put more $$ in the bank and the biggest payment we have right now is the truck and to keep it for the little wwe use it doesn't make sense right now. It would definately save in 7-8 years after it lives long after payoff, but not for now. SOOOOoo







we are search of a good home.

Interested parties can PM me and I can email you a whole zipfile of pics and we can chat about the truck. There is just way to much to list. Safe to say it is perfect and all you would need to do to this truck is drive it for the next 10k miles and put fuel in it. At that point an oil change is in order. $90 if you are a member of Amsoil, if not it costs you $20 to join. I have the next fuel filter, 2 spin on ally filters, 4 quarts of oil and about 8k miles worth of Stanadyne fuel additive. My local dealer here where it was purchased will take trades and do financing, if you need it. Some of the addons are in my sig, but there are so many more. I owe just over $43k and want to get as close to that as possible. So, a 2010 will cost you at least $40 with the deal of the century or you can have an 08 with just under 20k miles and at least $10k worth of extras for the same price. As I told PJ, I hate to see it go, but would love to see it stay "in the family" and be able to say hi at the occasional rally. I have kept a record of everything added to this vehicle, all the way down to fill ups.

This is his replacement. I was lucky enough to find it on ebay for a great price and it is saving us alot in monthly payments. Hopefully she lasts and the gamble pays off. Its a 2005 with 115k and is bone stock. 1 owner which was a female horse owner, so she pulled a 4 horse trailer with it. She bought it new at 20 years old and is moving to Australia and has to sell. Whadda ya think Carey? Can I be a Dodge guy?







Hunt70 has given his approval already.

Again please PM me if intersted in pics and chatting. And again this is the 2 year old that ZoccNY spoke of that "showed up" in his inbox, so he has first dibs.

Also a quick thank you to Russlg for the VIN look ups and Nathan for your Ford expertice. Just couldn't pull the trigger on a used Ford (I scared), especially after finding this Dodge and considering their week point is the tranny and this one was done 2 weeks ago. (comes with 3yr.50k mile warranty)

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Joonbee said:


> Yes the rumors are true. The tow machine is for sale, but ZoccNY (PJ) has first dibs.
> 
> Long story short we are just wanting to put more $$ in the bank and the biggest payment we have right now is the truck and to keep it for the little wwe use it doesn't make sense right now. It would definately save in 7-8 years after it lives long after payoff, but not for now. SOOOOoo
> 
> ...


No prob Jim.. Your in the dodge club.







Huntr will have that baby getting 25mpgs in no time. Do what he did!

I can totally understand your move. Getting rid if every possible fat payment is something we all are doing.

Make sure the heater doors work. Thats really the only other weakness to owning a dodge. To help with this problem, dont select modes without turning the blower fan off first.

Im finally heading out this afternoon and pulling my dash. I just ordered all metal heater doors from heater treater. They will be here monday as well as a new heater core from my local dodge dealer. I ordered all the doors, so now my heater shouldnt fail me in a good while. 240 bucks for metal doors.

I will post up some pics, although I bet this mod can be found on any of the dodge boards.

Looks like a really clean truck!

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Yes the rumors are true. The tow machine is for sale, but ZoccNY (PJ) has first dibs.
> 
> Long story short we are just wanting to put more $$ in the bank and the biggest payment we have right now is the truck and to keep it for the little wwe use it doesn't make sense right now. It would definately save in 7-8 years after it lives long after payoff, but not for now. SOOOOoo
> 
> ...


No prob Jim.. Your in the dodge club.







Huntr will have that baby getting 25mpgs in no time. Do what he did!

I can totally understand your move. Getting rid if every possible fat payment is something we are are doing.

Make sure the heater doors work. Thats really the only other weakness to owning a dodge. To help with this problem, dont select modes without turning the blower fan off first.

Im finally heading out this afternoon and pulling my dash. I just ordered all metal heater doors from heater treater. They will be here monday as well as a new heater core from my local dodge dealer. I ordered all the doors, so now my heater shouldnt fail me in a good while. 240 bucks for metal doors.

I will post up some pics, although I bet this mod can be found on any of the dodge boards.

Looks like a really clean truck!

Carey
[/quote]

Thanks Carey. Good luck with the dash, I am not jealous at all. Sorry. Yeah I am looking forward to the fuel mileage. She said she was getting 18.5 pulling her 4 horse gooseneck and 21 empty. Will look forward to doing what I can to make it even more.

Jim


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Good luck Joonbee hope everything works out as planned. I know it's hard to sell something one really likes. The Heater treater was mentioned in one post, that kit works great. I installed one on my Jeep. Very easy and A LOT cheaper than dealer.

Again bet of luck, Kevin


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> Good luck Joonbee hope everything works out as planned. I know it's hard to sell something one really likes. The Heater treater was mentioned in one post, that kit works great. I installed one on my Jeep. Very easy and A LOT cheaper than dealer.
> 
> Again bet of luck, Kevin


Thanks Kevin. Hope your feelin better, tell Kathy Hi.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Best of luck on the sale!


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats on the Cummins. That 5.9 will do you well. Per the mileage it should have alot of life left in it. 
Second owner vehicle is a good choice. Let someone else take the depreciation hit. Also, the lower price makes it easier to pay cash for the vehicle.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Good luck on the sale, I would be interested, but I am still leaning towards going for something a bit older and pre-emissions, and well then I do have my workhorse 1500 that pulls like a raped ape with the vortec max, and allison tranny that I put into it. Although I may be getting my hands on a Duramax, and a allison 6 speed manual. I can only imagine the modifications it is going to take to get that into my 1500.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Jim..
Looks like a great truck! I am actually glad you didn't go Ford as the '03-'07 leaves alot to be desired with the 6.0...

Russ


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Jim, best of luck on the sale. I could make snide remark about going to a dodge but I saw that Chevy with my own eyes in Gettysburg and it was sweet. I know its a tough choice but I definatly get it. A pre emissions 5.9 will do you well. I'll be glad to rid my 6.7 of all the emissions stuff one day.

Brad


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. We are looking forward to and hoping it all works out. As per the many recommendations and my little research into Dodge's, I have at least stacked the odds in my favor.

and by the way, Outback Loft my 08 may have came with no emissions stuff







and good luck with that shoe horn job, getting that in your 1500, but I have faith in ya.

Brad, you will not believe the night and day difference in your truck after the emissions stuff "falls off".

Jim


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Thanks guys. We are looking forward to and hoping it all works out. As per the many recommendations and my little research into Dodge's, I have at least stacked the odds in my favor.
> 
> and by the way, Outback Loft my 08 may have came with no emissions stuff
> 
> ...


Well then maybe that is a different story.....no emissions.........that may work. I just don't need another vehicle around my house until I get rid of a few. I know the duramax will fit in my 1500, I have a friend who did it to his 2003 suburban, but he used the 5 speed allison, I will do it, but with the 6 speed manual allison. It probably wont happen this winter, but more along the lines of next winter. Besides the power that is robbed by the emissions, I build my trucks so that I have the ability to get on the parkways here in NY. A 3500 would have no issue of getting on the parkway, with the exception of commercial plates, so I build 1500's and 2500's that can be registered with passenger plates, and can handle carrying or towing what I throw at them.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

outback loft said:


> Thanks guys. We are looking forward to and hoping it all works out. As per the many recommendations and my little research into Dodge's, I have at least stacked the odds in my favor.
> 
> and by the way, Outback Loft my 08 may have came with no emissions stuff
> 
> ...


Well then maybe that is a different story.....no emissions.........that may work. I just don't need another vehicle around my house until I get rid of a few. I know the duramax will fit in my 1500, I have a friend who did it to his 2003 suburban, but he used the 5 speed allison, I will do it, but with the 6 speed manual allison. It probably wont happen this winter, but more along the lines of next winter. Besides the power that is robbed by the emissions, I build my trucks so that I have the ability to get on the parkways here in NY. A 3500 would have no issue of getting on the parkway, with the exception of commercial plates, so I build 1500's and 2500's that can be registered with passenger plates, and can handle carrying or towing what I throw at them.
[/quote]

Like your thinkin. Mine is the wife's grocery getter and then we can throw the trailer and whatever we want in it and tow like there is no tomorrow. Don't worry the Dodge will be that way also.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

outback loft said:


> Thanks guys. We are looking forward to and hoping it all works out. As per the many recommendations and my little research into Dodge's, I have at least stacked the odds in my favor.
> 
> and by the way, Outback Loft my 08 may have came with no emissions stuff
> 
> ...


Well then maybe that is a different story.....no emissions.........that may work. I just don't need another vehicle around my house until I get rid of a few. I know the duramax will fit in my 1500, I have a friend who did it to his 2003 suburban, but he used the 5 speed allison, I will do it, but with the 6 speed manual allison. It probably wont happen this winter, but more along the lines of next winter. Besides the power that is robbed by the emissions, I build my trucks so that I have the ability to get on the parkways here in NY. A 3500 would have no issue of getting on the parkway, with the exception of commercial plates, so I build 1500's and 2500's that can be registered with passenger plates, and can handle carrying or towing what I throw at them.
[/quote]

i looked at putting the Duramax in and the Allison, for me it would mean a 2" lift to accommodate the transmission.........


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

For the people that are really interested......Jim's truck is everything and more.....it is a dream rig, I'm just jealous I can't buy it! As a matter of fact, I think he has some sort of dirt, salt, grime repellant on it, as I've never seen it dirty!!

Whoever buys this truck is getting a beauty!!

Sean


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

as my boys would say.... DAD!!! DAD!!! That Truck is BAD!!!

You need one like that!!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Thanks guys. We are looking forward to and hoping it all works out. As per the many recommendations and my little research into Dodge's, I have at least stacked the odds in my favor.
> 
> and by the way, Outback Loft my 08 may have came with no emissions stuff
> 
> ...


Well then maybe that is a different story.....no emissions.........that may work. I just don't need another vehicle around my house until I get rid of a few. I know the duramax will fit in my 1500, I have a friend who did it to his 2003 suburban, but he used the 5 speed allison, I will do it, but with the 6 speed manual allison. It probably wont happen this winter, but more along the lines of next winter. Besides the power that is robbed by the emissions, I build my trucks so that I have the ability to get on the parkways here in NY. A 3500 would have no issue of getting on the parkway, with the exception of commercial plates, so I build 1500's and 2500's that can be registered with passenger plates, and can handle carrying or towing what I throw at them.
[/quote]

i looked at putting the Duramax in and the Allison, for me it would mean a 2" lift to accommodate the transmission.........
[/quote]

Well I if that is the case, I could do that as well, but if I am going for a lift, I am going 6"


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Jelly Donut said:


> as my boys would say.... DAD!!! DAD!!! That Truck is BAD!!!
> 
> You need one like that!!


 I do like your boys, so if doesn't work out for PJ, let me know when you want it. Free delivery.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i read that to my wife.... she said it is a nice truck...... she wants us in a pickup....... i want three rows of seating...... sorry i win on this one


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> i read that to my wife.... she said it is a nice truck...... she wants us in a pickup....... i want three rows of seating...... sorry i win on this one


 I have a nice couch we can bolt into the bed and the kids can flip a coin to see who gets to sit back there.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok we officiallyhave a new TV. Will get pics up and a new post, but this means the Chevy HAS TO GO. Please ask any questions. This truck is way way better than any new truck for the price.

bumpity bump


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

bump bump

We have had a few tire kickers already and it has been on the lot for a few days and will hit the shopper magazines now. Hurry before it "leaves the family".

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

SOLD SOLD SOLD

Not completely out of "the family".

Someone who works at our local jail wound up buying it, so I will be seeing it from time to time.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> SOLD SOLD SOLD
> 
> Not completely out of "the family".
> 
> ...


Jim, you really left yourself open on that one!









So can you see it from the window in the cell?!?!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!!









Now the hauler-fever will be burning stronger







....... Any lookers on the 5th wheel?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Good for you Jim. It sure is good when a plan comes together.

kevin


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> SOLD SOLD SOLD
> 
> Not completely out of "the family".
> 
> ...


Jim, you really left yourself open on that one!









So can you see it from the window in the cell?!?!








[/quote]

Only for my best of friends.







But for now I will stick to bringing people there to keep an eye on it from THEIR cell


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Good for you Jim. It sure is good when a plan comes together.
> 
> kevin


Thanks guys, but no lookin for a bit. Kinda hurt writing that check for the difference, so we will be status quo for a few months. Then we can start reaping the rewards.

Jim


----------

